# New Extensive Firmware for the Canon EOS 7D? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9597"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9597" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9597"></a></div>
<strong>Added Features


</strong>I received some information that suggested instead of a near future 7D Mark II, we’d see a firmware update that would add new features to the current 7D.</p>
<p>Most of the added features mentioned would aid video. It mentioned new visual aids on the LCD for exposure and audio. Also a suggestion about an autofocus feature being added. We have heard that a new 18-135 IS lens would be coming with a silent autofocus motor alongside the T4i, so maybe there is a new AF feature coming.</p>
<p><strong>CRs Take


</strong>Canon has really only added significant features to the 5D Mark II via firmware in the past, so this would be a unlikely situation in my opinion. Although, adding features to the 7D to boost some sales while we wait for a successor does make some sense. Definitely CR1 for now.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ericski (Apr 20, 2012)

More than 3 shot bracketing would be nice.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 20, 2012)

i think it´s nonsense.


----------



## thewallbanger (Apr 20, 2012)

Increasing the record time would be a gimme. Manual audio levels would be a life saver.


----------



## skitron (Apr 20, 2012)

thewallbanger said:


> Increasing the record time would be a gimme. Manual audio levels would be a life saver.



Lack of manual audio is inexcusable. I would have bought a 7D except for this one thing.


----------



## Dianoda (Apr 20, 2012)

Makes sense assuming the MkII is still a ways off. Customizable auto ISO cap, anyone? As a 7D owner, I want this rumor to be true...


----------



## bluegreenturtle (Apr 20, 2012)

Just manual audio levels would make a lot of people (including me) very happy. Increasing the record time would be amazing.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 20, 2012)

Interesting... Until canon has real need or competition to upgrade the 7d or 60D for that matter, I could see Canon holding fire a bit until the dust settles with the 5d3 and 1dx. Perhaps a firmware upgrade, or i could see it being an optional purchase upgrade... Nothing is for free anyways...


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 20, 2012)

dear firmware fairy @ Canon, here are my three wishes:
* fully customizable Auto ISO
* EV +/- correction also working in "M" mode
* 3, 5 or 7 shot bracketing - user selectable

but if you just bring a bunch of video sh*t. you are no fairy, but a hairy troll.


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 20, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> dear firmware fairy @ Canon, here are my three wishes:
> * EV +/- correction also working in "M" mode



What do you mean by this?

I wouldn't mind high speed sync ability with slave flashes using the pop up. I dunno if that's possible though.


----------



## Astro (Apr 20, 2012)

thewallbanger said:


> Increasing the record time would be a gimme.



will never happen. it´s a tax thing.


----------



## thewallbanger (Apr 20, 2012)

Astro said:


> thewallbanger said:
> 
> 
> > Increasing the record time would be a gimme.
> ...



My 5D Mark III records up to 29 min 59 seconds. EU tax is incurred for any device recording over 30 minutes. The 7D's recording time is limited by 4GB file sizes, which the 5DmkIII circumvents by seamlessly creating separate 4GB movies without dropping frames. It's a software thing. Easily correctable.


----------



## Bombsight (Apr 20, 2012)

Just don't make promises you cant deliver on time, Canon!


----------



## AmbientLight (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't complain before the Firmware Fairy has arrived.  In case this rumour proves true, this is way better than buying a new body to get new features, isn't it?


----------



## ctmike (Apr 20, 2012)

If this is true... it doesn't give me the warm and fuzzies that we've got a new APS-C sensor coming any time soon.


----------



## foobar (Apr 20, 2012)

Configurable Auto-ISO and especially *minimum shutter speed*, please! 
Exposure compensation in M-Mode w/ Auto-ISO would be nice as well.

Don't think this will happen, though.


----------



## thhedk (Apr 20, 2012)

I will say: About f......g time!!
Every smaller camera that came out after 7D, had the features I miss.

"Digtal" zoom when shooting movie
Manual Audio.

I have a very special wish I don't hear a lot: A 2,35:1 mask in video mode - this must be very easy to make, and would be a cool feature.

Also, I don't get why the camera can't shoot movies more than 12 min. when my old HF100 puts 2GB chunks together without gaps.

I could also wish two different setups in video and photo mode, so you have one set of ISO, Highligt priority ect. in video and another in photo, so it's easier to shift between the two.


----------



## Jettatore (Apr 20, 2012)

I would have a tremendous amount of additional respect for Canon if they did this. We know it is at least possible by seeing what can be done with Magic Lantern hacks on similar Canon cameras. For Canon to extend support like this to existing customers it would bring with it some much deserved loyalty from this user.


----------



## JR (Apr 20, 2012)

Wuld be nice to see any video help related new feature like autofocus trickle down (or up!) to the mkiii as well.


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 20, 2012)

Focus peeking please.


----------



## lol (Apr 20, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > dear firmware fairy @ Canon, here are my three wishes:
> ...


If you use manual mode to set a fixed shutter and aperture, you can still use auto-ISO. Currently there is no way to set exposure compensation on how the camera decides which ISO value to pick. Definitely a nice to have for me too.


----------



## thhedk (Apr 20, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> Focus peeking please.



Yes I saw this on a professional Sony once, and can't believe no DSLR has this, when focusing is so difficult!


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 20, 2012)

lol said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Oh, I see what you mean. So when shooting in manual and auto ISO the camera always shoots for dead center exposure? That's interesting, I didn't know that. I don't use auto ISO since the upper limit is only 3200. It would be nice if we could change that.


----------



## Jettatore (Apr 20, 2012)

That would be awesome to be able to set the upper and lower ISO limits for Auto-ISO on the original 7D.


----------



## shtfmeister (Apr 20, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> Focus peeking please.


this 

just like Magic Lantern uses


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Apr 20, 2012)

Canon announced that the GPS module is going to be compatible on 7d with firmware upgrade. So we know that a 7d firmware update is coming soon with at least that feature. I wonder if thats enought to call it "extensive".


----------



## cycomachead (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, we do know that *some* type of a firmware upgrade is due out pretty soon so that the 7D can be compatible with the GP-E2.

However, I'm not holding my breath for any new features. Canon has had hundreds of opportunities to do this over the past few years, and hasn't for the most part. (The 5D2 being the big exception here.)

I agree that manual audio (it's in the 60D!), better bracketing, and an auto-ISO limit (also in the 60D) would all be nice. Also, so would the ability to change the file name, but clearly Canon believes that one is only for camera's which cost $3k+.....

Personally, I don't see what Canon's problem is with adding features to firmware. I mean, I'm not going to ditch my 7D for a 1D body just because I have some nicer features. And I think the goodwill of Canon doing something like that would actually help. (Panasonic does this with consumer cams and it's been great.)


----------



## nicku (Apr 20, 2012)

I just bought a 7D (1 week ago) impressive performance.... very fast AF and good IQ ( i shoot mostly with 100mm f/2.8 for stills and 17-40 f/4 L for video.

My images are NOT mushy or blurry; they are very sharp (specialy with the 100mm and +7 at microadjustment settings)

Regarding the new Firmware dear ''fairy'':

1. manual control over sound
2. same
3. same
4. more than 4GB filming limit
5. MAYBE 120 fps in 640/480 format video (just for fun).


----------



## degies (Apr 20, 2012)

Dianoda said:


> Makes sense assuming the MkII is still a ways off. Customizable auto ISO cap, anyone? As a 7D owner, I want this rumor to be true...



If there is one thing I vote for it is this. Setting a cap on auto ISO would be nice


----------



## jmalmsten (Apr 20, 2012)

As long as we're all wishing along anyways. I wrote a blog-post on suggestions for handy video-features.

http://www.jmalmsten.com/2012/04/rumors-for-7d-firmware-update-i-have.html

Things I would like to see in a firmware update for the Canon 7D that rarely, if ever gets any mention (in no particular order):


*Oldschool film-trigger:* In the olden days of small-gauge film (8 and 16mm) running time was expensive. So home-filming cameras were equipped with a very conservative feature. The camera would only record while the record-button was pressed. This made for short bursts of filming and never were we faced with the situations of people forgetting if they were recording or not. If your finger (or thumb) were pressing the button, it was filming. PERIOD. And while it's not optimal for many occasions, I would like to see some camera manufacturer provide it as an experiment. I think we would waste far less recording space with this option.
*Funky Frame-sizes:*
This might sound silly, but in todays day and age, we shouldn't be shackled to the standard 16x9 format. And sometimes we would probably benefit from some other frame-sizes. Like:
3:4 full sensor-filming. When we want to capture the whole sensor for some reason. This would probably mean more line-kipping, but sometimes it could be useful.
2.4:1 cropped filming. I don't know about many other people, but I find that only filming what I would get would be very intriguing.
4:3 full sensor-height filming. Why? Well, both for filming old school academy standard ratio like they did in the olden days and also for...
Anamorphic filming. Shoot with an anamorphic lens that with clever Pixel Aspect Ratio's automatically maps out and uses all available pixels. Which brings me to
HOW?
Well, I'm glad you asked. I imagine several ways. If the hardware is wired for 1920x1080 and refuses to budge for a compromise to give, like... 2232x929 2.4:1 video that has actually slightly less number of pixels per frame than a 1920x1080 frame that we now have to crop to obtain 1080x800 2.4:1 . or likewise 1660x1249 for 4:3, while still leaving us with far more pixels to work with in the final image. If something like that isn't possible for technicalities, then maybe do:
*Funky Pixel Aspect Ratio's*: In the middle ages of video the standard we had to live with was 4:3 and most of your widescreen DVD's are actually only 4:3 when you count the pixels in each direction. The magic happens when we start to mess about with the shape of the pixel. A 4:3 image with 1.33:1 pixel aspect ratio widens it to full wide-screen. But nowadays the standard is already 16:9 (or 1.77) so why not sample the image from the sensor in 4:3 and store it using the full width of the 1080p-standard using 1:1.33 pixel aspect ratios? A cinemascope sample likewise could be stretched to fit the 16:9 format using the very same 1.33:1 PAR that the DVD's used to use! Same datarates! Same everything! but in post we suddenly have quite a few more pixels to work with. We even get a slight vertical oversampling going on when we export to regular square pixels! Hooray! Or how about...
*Funky Framerates!* Let's just dump the old shackle between recording-speed and playback-speed. Sometimes we just want to mess with it a bit. Sometimes we want to film a fight-scene in 22 or 20 fps, and then play it back in 24fps for a slightly sped up look. It's barely noticeable. But it can make a difference. And with the afformentioned stuff about frame-sizes I also want to put forward a proposition to crop frame to get higher framerates. Right now, the 7D is capped at 30fps in full HD mode. But what if we only shot a 1920x800p frame? Then maybe we could increase the frame-rate while keeping the data-rate in check? Maybe 1920x800p 48fps and using funky pixel aspect ratios, 1920x400p 96fps? Should look much nicer than a 1280x533 fps crop at least.
*Shutter in BOTH angles and fractions and make it lockable for projects!!!:* Ok, the exclamation-marks might be uncalled for, but we have all had the problem of someone nudging the shutter and suddenly the dream-takes are unusable because it became a smeary mess or distractingly staccato for one shot. So this one is simple. Give us the option to lock the shutter at an angle in menu and then make the wheel do something else. And the greatest reason for making us able to shoot with degrees instead of fractions of seconds is that we need much less math on set to make the motion-blur match. Most of the time we want the 180degree rule. And if we lock that in the menu, that will look correct no matter what framerate we're using. Right now it's in seconds and we have to change it accordingly when we move from 24 to 60 fps recording-modes. It becomes one less thing to worry about on set. And it would make it much easier for the film-folks to just pick up the camera and shoot.
*Push-auto record button option:* Now this one is a crazy one in the same vein as the old-timey film-button mentioned earlier. But hear me out. The usual manual way is normally preferred, but there are times when we just want to pull the camera out and shoot. But auto-settings tends to screw with us because as the shot progresses it will adjust accordingly. Closing aperture while panning over a window, messing with white-balance because a blue truck drove past the scene. All that fun stuff. It's fixable in post, but very time-consuming. So my proposal is to have a functionality that samples the first images, adjusts the exposure and white-balancing parameters and then locks them until the next time I press record, when it goes over the calibration again. It should be done within a fraction of a second and since it's probably in live-view already it should be able to do it while I'm not filming. Just lock it when I press the button. This would make it more suitable for run&gun-filming. And if it gets it wrong it's a steady exposure and white-balance. It's a quick fix instead of nudging keyframes to counteract the effects over time.
* Crop Marks:* Just in case we don't get the other frame-related features (pff, I wish). Then at least give us USEABLE crop-marks for video. Right now there are basically none. There are some sort of crop-marks that are all basically square and they rarely help. And when filming all that goes away. The 4x4 grid actually is pretty close to a scope-crop-mark. but again it goes away. We can tape the screen for recording but some a****** made it so that the recording image is off-set vertically compared to the playback-mode.
*USEABLE peaking:* It's the ultimate focus assist in my eyes. Just look at the Sony PD150's... copy that. end of entry.
*LUT's: *A lot of people are using picture-profiles but find it hard to actually work with them on. Some even resort to flipping back and forth between CineStyle and a more graded look. This is unnecessary. Because, if the camera would just let us choose a style for recording and a different style for viewing it would make for far less mistakes and post-wrangling of colors. 
*Project Setups:* Why not have a feature that makes it so that when you want to start a new project you enter the parameters for that project. This would include shutter-settings, playback-speed, viewing and recording-styles (see LUTs above) and other stuff that is likely not to change during project. This could then be saved out to the CF-card and when a card is inserted and the Project Setup file isn't present a dialog would appear to ask if you want to A. save current project setup as a file on the disk or B. set up a new project.
*USB-interface for keyboards and other funky things:* Most cameras have USB-cables for interfacing with computers. But I have yet to see a camera that lets you hook up a keyboard to quickly input metadata. Why is this? With this we could have the camera assistant enter in current take and scene numbers as file-names or other things. Like controlling things with simple mouse-scroll-wheels. There's a lot of possibilities here.

I'm sure I come up with more as time goes on. But of course, I wouldn't be mad at them if they implemented in-camera ProRes 4:4:4 too. 

For now, we'll all just wait and see.


----------



## Dianoda (Apr 20, 2012)

nicku said:


> My images are NOT mushy or blurry; they are very sharp (specialy with the 100mm and +7 at microadjustment settings)



I thought my 7D was sharp, too, at least until I played around with a few 5D2 RAWs - that camera's output looks better pixel for pixel. That said, I'm still content with the 7D - just wish I had full-frame's DOF control.


----------



## marcust (Apr 20, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> dear firmware fairy @ Canon, here are my three wishes:
> * fully customizable Auto ISO
> * EV +/- correction also working in "M" mode
> * 3, 5 or 7 shot bracketing - user selectable
> ...



Amen to that...... if i gave a shiat about video I would of bought something else. I want a camera for stills......


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Apr 20, 2012)

I''ll be happy with manual audio controls, also if we could get digital zoom like my rebel but with more increments that would be amazing. I could care less about photography updates unless if they're fixes for something that should be there. Any video fix however will only be holding me in the Canon camp temporarly unless if they finally satisfy the 3000-8000 dollar range with a camera similar to the 5D Mark III with a simple uncompressed output (or even better an SDI port) and a single XLR port or allow XLR to be added.


----------



## Jason Beiko (Apr 21, 2012)

ericski said:


> More than 3 shot bracketing would be nice.


+1


----------



## erwinrm (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd like temporary changes to my C1, C2, C3 settings to stay in effect until I manually turn the dial to another mode, please. And to me, that includes powering off and shooting again the next day with my changes still intact.


----------



## pete vella (Apr 21, 2012)

can't speak for a 7d but i would love to have the 3x zoom from the t3i on the 60d. was on the the line between the two becuase of that feature.


----------



## Scumbag (Apr 21, 2012)

What I'd really like is for some engineer at Canon to provide some technical assistance to the Magic Lantern guys.

I don't really have any confidence in Canon will deliver a firmware that delivers what customers want. They continually make arbitrary decisions to limit capabilities - which are not based on any technical limitations. Case in point are simple features such as >3 shot bracketing, or manual audio.

How can they release manual audio on subsequent models, but not upgrade the 7D firmware? If a body is supposed to be the top of the range (at least for APS-C) then why not supply upgrades? At least until there is a replacement 7D-MKII coming out. It's certainly not a business model that endears Canon to their customers.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd love to keep my 7D. But that would mean getting rid of the low ISO banding.
I wonder if they could allow a tweak in there that could help balance dual-readout system so it at least produces identical dark noise levels instead of the 8 pixel stripes.

If they can let us mess with focus fine-tuning, they should be able to allow this as well. Would be a pretty simple slider with default in the center.


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 21, 2012)

7D is a few years old, I really don't see why they'd update the firmware now, unless they've got a *lot* of stock in warehouses that they need to clear out to make room for the 7D2 (which I've heard will be this year, from the same guy who told me about the 5D3 2 weeks before it dropped).

But still, seeing as i've already had one for the last 2 years, I'll take any firmware they want to throw at me:
- 5 shot bracketing
- Video AF
- AF confirm lights without a chip (although most of my MF lenses are already chipped)
- +/- EV Comp in M mode that works
- Inbuilt TC-80N3 functions (I've already got a TC-80N3, but once I open that flap, there goes my weathersealing).

Hmmm, most of those are features of the 60D-priced Pentax K-5...


----------



## Fandongo (Apr 21, 2012)

crazyrunner33 said:


> I''ll be happy with manual audio controls, also if we could get digital zoom like my rebel but with more increments that would be amazing. I could care less about photography updates unless if they're fixes for something that should be there. Any video fix however will only be holding me in the Canon camp temporarly unless if they finally satisfy the 3000-8000 dollar range with a camera similar to the 5D Mark III with a simple uncompressed output (or even better an SDI port) and a single XLR port or allow XLR to be added.



Why feed a nice XLR shotgun mic into a crap compressed format?
With CS6 (or pluraleyes), syncing is no longer an issue.
Dual source anything important.

Bummer ML doesn't work for the 7D though...


----------



## nicku (Apr 21, 2012)

I have made a simple test using PS:

a JPG picture at 1920/1080 have 432 KB , 1280/720 have 272 KB , 640/480 124 KB.

So... the 7D dual digic 4 processors have the power to prosses 120 fps or more at 640/480 resolution.

I believe the capabilities of shooting slow motion video will move many Rebel and 60D users to the 7D. don't mention that will be a new feature in DSLR world.


----------



## Ew (Apr 21, 2012)

Would be great to save out C1~C3 settings (including profiles) out to CF, so that you can quickly move a card between between bodies and install settings quickly to B, C cameras. 

Changes in C1~C3 to remain even after power off - assuming no mode change.


----------



## azizjhn (Apr 21, 2012)

I think the update to add the external GPS support with some minor improvements.


----------



## stefsan (Apr 21, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> * fully customizable Auto ISO
> * EV +/- correction also working in "M" mode
> * 3, 5 or 7 shot bracketing - user selectable



Add to that the capability to work with some decent GPS logging tools (not only the overly expensive Canon one that was announced with the 5DIII) and I'd be very happy indeed.


----------



## cheinly (Apr 22, 2012)

I would guess that some sort of firmware upgrade is coming for the 7D since the new GPS from Canon is going to work on the 7D . Can hardly believe that feature was already in the firmware.


----------



## marcb (Apr 22, 2012)

Some more evidence that a new 7D Firmware is coming soon:

*The EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 7D require a firmware upgrade to be compatible with the GPS Receiver GP-E2, which will be available soon.
†When the EOS 7D is used with the GP-E2 the following restrictions will apply: a) geotagging function will not work for movies while recording; b) geotagging features will not work for movies when using the Map Utility; c) electronic compass information and automatic time setting is not available; d) transmission via the hot shoe is not possible. 

Source: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/gps_receivers/gps_receiver_gp_e2#ServiceAndSupport


----------



## solargravity (May 4, 2012)

I know that I would be so happy to have a built in intervalometer from a firmware update. I sometimes get tired of hauling around my intervalometer in my bag. Anyone else feel this way? 


www.solargravity.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/solargravity
http://twitter.com/solargravity


----------



## dlleno (May 4, 2012)

I'd see the introduction of new firmware as an indication that Canon may be planing a new sensor for the 7D2, and needs to hold on for dear life until that can happen. Its also an indication (assuming true. its CR1 so far...) that Canon is still investing in that market position (premium 1.6x prosumer). I hope they blow socks off with 7D2, frankly, but the market window of opportunity (it seems to me) is shrinking -- 9-12 months remaining, at the max. Except for the 1Ds3, 7D is currently as old or older than any other body in Canon's entire DSLR lineup since the begining. 

Actually I hope 7D2 is positioned as a pro-level 1.6x body


----------



## unfocused (May 4, 2012)

dlleno said:


> I'd see the introduction of new firmware as an indication that Canon may be planing a new sensor for the 7D2, and needs to hold on for dear life until that can happen. Its also an indication (assuming true. its CR1 so far...) that Canon is still investing in that market position (premium 1.6x prosumer). I hope they blow socks off with 7D2, frankly, but the market window of opportunity (it seems to me) is shrinking -- 9-12 months remaining, at the max. Except for the 1Ds3, 7D is currently as old or older than any other body in Canon's entire DSLR lineup since the begining.
> 
> Actually I hope 7D2 is positioned as a pro-level 1.6x body



I'm also anxiously awaiting the next generation of 7DII, but just want to point out that the 7D is not as old as its competitor the Nikon D300S, and it is still a far better camera. I also just checked and it's still in the top 20 on Amazon's list as of this a.m. (And has been in the top 100 for 970 days -- which pretty much coincides with its entire life cycle) 

So, while I'm anxious to see what the next generation brings, I'm not sure Canon will feel any competitive pressure to release a new model until Nikon makes a move as well. I'm still hoping for Photokina.


----------



## dlleno (May 4, 2012)

unfocused said:


> I'm also anxiously awaiting the next generation of 7DII, but just want to point out that the 7D is not as old as its competitor the Nikon D300S, and it is still a far better camera. I also just checked and it's still in the top 20 on Amazon's list as of this a.m. (And has been in the top 100 for 970 days -- which pretty much coincides with its entire life cycle)
> 
> So, while I'm anxious to see what the next generation brings, I'm not sure Canon will feel any competitive pressure to release a new model until Nikon makes a move as well. I'm still hoping for Photokina.



good point ; the competitive landscape is a far more important influence to the product lifecycle than Canon's own history . let the marketing games begin! no question that 7D is still very succesful, so maybe Canon feels that a little kick in the pants and they can ride this train even longer to better position them to compete with the next Nikon offering. 

The picture you are suggesting implies that the next move is likely to be Nikon's and that the D300s could get a refresh sooner than does the 7D. this will be a good show to watch. I took a quick look at some Nikon rumors and discovered that anticipation is high for a D300s replacment perhaps with a new Sony 24mp APS-C sensor claiming crazy ISO performance. Given D800 evidence I'd say Sony is clearly on the sensor warpath and Canon better have something up their sleeve as well -- it appears that the stage may be set for a premium crop body showdown. front seat tickets please!

look what happend to 5D3 and D800 -- we could have a similar dual in the crop bodies, as we approach photokina time, and we will get to watch how the Marketing strategies work, i.e. whether we will see an announcment before (and intended to trump) photokina, or if we will wait for photokina itself to know.


----------



## briansquibb (May 4, 2012)

dlleno said:


> Except for the 1Ds3, 7D is currently as old or older than any other body in Canon's entire DSLR lineup since the begining.



the 5DII is the oldest - I believe the 1DS3 is now discontinued


----------



## dlleno (May 4, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> dlleno said:
> 
> 
> > Except for the 1Ds3, 7D is currently as old or older than any other body in Canon's entire DSLR lineup since the begining.
> ...



yes 5D2 is oldest but not by much (the difference is less than 15 percent). I'm just pointing out that if you consider the time elapsed between intro and update (regardless of how long the older body keeps selling or when it discontinues), 7D and 5D2 are about the same -- for all practical purposes without splitting hairs. yes, to be precise, give the 5D2 a few more months, but the "time elapsed between 5D2 intro and 5D3 intro" is fixed in history, and the 7D life is approaching that same figure with every passing month, and "in the same league" if you will, as regards the lifecycle. 

1DS3 lasted longer than any body, at nearly 5 years. then comes 5D2/7D, and then all the rest have been updated more frequently


----------



## briansquibb (May 4, 2012)

dlleno said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > dlleno said:
> ...



The 5DII is still a current model so the 7D isn't catching up.

Not a big issue - just like to get the facts straight 8) 8) 8)


----------



## dlleno (May 4, 2012)

I think you and I are highlighting different metrics  . Just to be clear: I am not calling out the time period during which a camera body is available for sale. I am calling the elapsed time between intro and update -- that time period for the 5D2 is fixed in history; it is defined by the time that elapsed between 5D2 intro date and 5D3 intro date, and that time period is approximately 3.5 years. It is with respect to this metric that the 7D is catching up, with every passing month.


----------



## briansquibb (May 4, 2012)

dlleno said:


> I think you and I are highlighting different metrics  . Just to be clear: I am not calling out the time period during which a camera body is available for sale. I am calling the elapsed time between intro and update -- that time period for the 5D2 is fixed in history; it is defined by the time that elapsed between 5D2 intro date and 5D3 intro date, and that time period is approximately 3.5 years. It is with respect to this metric that the 7D is catching up, with every passing month.



Yes I was thinking of the time that it was being sold ie not discontinued - the 40d was in that position for some time too


----------

